# CT scan results...back in the waiting game



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

I met with my surgeon on Friday. I really like him. After reviewing my biopsy report he said it came back SUSPICIOUS for cancer which is not what my endocrinologist said after reading the same report. My endo said I HAVE thyroid cancer. Now I'm confused. We do have a game plan though. I for sure have surgery on March 18th but if someone doesn't get clearance for their surgery this week then I will have it on Tuesday, March 9th.

What the surgeon is going to do is remove the half of the thyroid (right side) and have a pathologist do a freeze test on it right there during surgery. If it comes back cancerous or even if he is pretty sure it is then we will remove the rest of the thyroid. If it comes back benign then we will complete the surgery and be done. If it is cancer then following surgery I will received the RAI treatment a few weeks later. Other interesting news was that the lump I have doesn't appear to be in my thyroid but just under the skin above it. He thinks it may be very prominent cartilage but during surgery he is going to look at it. This does explain why it seemed to have gotten smaller after my flare up. He will also look at my parathyroid glands as my Intact PTH levels were a little elevated. I posted my lab results last week in the lab section of the forum if you want to look. My calcium levels were normal though so he thinks it may not be an issue right now.

Now for CT scan results....lymph nodes are clear. Yay! Worrisome news is there is a very very tiny spot on my one of my lungs. My surgeon didn't seem to freaked out about it and said if the ct scan hadn't had it pointed out for him he never would have seen it. That doesn't mean I'm not freaking out though. I'm only 30 years old and have 2 little kids. So on Monday we are going to get a referral to a doctor to have the spot checked out. More than likely it is scar tissue from a previous infection of bronchitis or pneumonia but I want to be super sure and take care of this now rather than later. I grew up in a household of smokers and even though I have never smoked I was around it for 18 years.

I started blogging to journal my journey and to keep my family and friends up to date. If you want to check it out the address is http://yourenotshaken.blogspot.com/ . I will put it in my signature as well.

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers! They are so appreciated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> I met with my surgeon on Friday. I really like him. After reviewing my biopsy report he said it came back SUSPICIOUS for cancer which is not what my endocrinologist said after reading the same report. My endo said I HAVE thyroid cancer. Now I'm confused. We do have a game plan though. I for sure have surgery on March 18th but if someone doesn't get clearance for their surgery this week then I will have it on Tuesday, March 9th.
> 
> What the surgeon is going to do is remove the half of the thyroid (right side) and have a pathologist do a freeze test on it right there during surgery. If it comes back cancerous or even if he is pretty sure it is then we will remove the rest of the thyroid. If it comes back benign then we will complete the surgery and be done. If it is cancer then following surgery I will received the RAI treatment a few weeks later. Other interesting news was that the lump I have doesn't appear to be in my thyroid but just under the skin above it. He thinks it may be very prominent cartilage but during surgery he is going to look at it. This does explain why it seemed to have gotten smaller after my flare up. He will also look at my parathyroid glands as my Intact PTH levels were a little elevated. I posted my lab results last week in the lab section of the forum if you want to look. My calcium levels were normal though so he thinks it may not be an issue right now.
> 
> ...


It is so good to hear from you and yes; this surgeon has it going on. You are in the best of hands. I feel confident about this. Hope all is well w/ the lung. That will be Monday; yes? Please let us know.

I am sorry you have to have the surgery but truly; this all sounds very hopeful.

Keeping you in my prayers, of course.


----------



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

Your surgeon sounds like he knows what he is doing. My surgeon did the same thing, (frozen section while I was under) and fortunately I still have 1/2 of my thyroid because even though my nodule looked "suspicious", it was in fact benign.

Was your biopsy suspicious or positive?


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

The endo said it was positive but the surgeon said suspicious so I'm not sure. The wording on the biopsy seems to be positive but I am in no way a doctor and have no idea what it is saying. It does say further testing should be done though. We shall see soon enough. My surgery is on March 18th.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> The endo said it was positive but the surgeon said suspicious so I'm not sure. The wording on the biopsy seems to be positive but I am in no way a doctor and have no idea what it is saying. It does say further testing should be done though. We shall see soon enough. My surgery is on March 18th.


Sounds like everything is moving forward nicely, try to stay calm and ask for some Lorazapam or Xanax to help you remain calm. I was a basket case awaiting my surgery so I can totally relate to the anxious feelings you must be having.

Don't be concerned about the doctors not agreeing, something isn;t right and the surgery will soon reveal what the true issue is and I am a firm believer in prayer so best case is it won't be cancer and they can leave 1/2 your thyroid.


----------



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

Right now there is no way they can tell if it's benign or not for certain until it comes out. Not even the frozen section will be 100% reliable. Unfortunately, you will have to wait until the post*surgical biopsy, which will take 3*5 days.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> The endo said it was positive but the surgeon said suspicious so I'm not sure. The wording on the biopsy seems to be positive but I am in no way a doctor and have no idea what it is saying. It does say further testing should be done though. We shall see soon enough. My surgery is on March 18th.


9 more days, dear one! Are you doing okay??? Just know that many of us are thinking of you. All will be well.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I can completely understand what you are going through!! My doctor's didn't agree on my biopsy results either. It is frustrating, but do try not to dwell on it too much. All that will do is give you an ulcer! LOL! One problem at a time is plenty!  I will be thinking about you and praying for your surgery. I had my TT on 2/2 so it's still quite fresh in my mind. I'm here if you have any questions! I also started a blog if you want to read it.

Hillary


----------



## christinagogee (Dec 7, 2010)

well sooo many thnxxxxxxxx to u tht u have given verrrrrry goood information to us,,,thnx once again ,,,,,it can save life of the most of the people....!!!


----------

